# North Straps Elastic Single Pass Nato Straps & WUS Discount Code!



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

Hi, we are North Straps and we are proud to sponsor Watchuseek!

We want to share with you some new colours for our Elastic Single Pass Nato Straps.
Some specs for you:

1.5mm Stretch Elastic Webbing
Single Pass Layout
Brushed 316L Stainless Steel Hardware with laser engraved logo.
One Fixed & One Sliding Keeper for the perfect fit.
12 heat sealed round holes.
270mm long (excluding buckle).
Widths: 20mm & 22mm
Cost: £12.00
We've just added these 7 new colours:

Digital Camo
Grey
Burgundy/Khaki
Grey/Red Stripe
Black/Red Stripe
Grey/Black Stripe
Black/Beige









And here are all the available colours:





































Click this Link to go to our website for all the colours.

Thanks for looking and do let us know what you think!

Don't forget about the 15% discount to all forum readers - just enter WUS15 in the Checkout to get your discount on your first order, If you have already had an order from us, thank you and maybe check out our instagram for another code....

Also, don't forget there is Free International Shipping on all orders over £25 (roughly 34USD).

northstraps.com
North Straps Instagram


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome. Some very nice looking and colorful straps. I will have to try a few from you. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

Thanks Nokie!



Nokie said:


> Welcome. Some very nice looking and colorful straps. I will have to try a few from you.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome to WUS!

Just placed my first order-- I'm looking forward to trying out your product!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Welcome! Will try a couple. I just wished you had more design options for the Elite Variants. Thanks.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Welcome! Will try a couple. I just wished you had more design options for the Elite Variants. Thanks.


Placed my 3 strap order last night. Im excited to try your straps.

Just wished there were 20mm Black/khaki.


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

caribiner23 said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> Just placed my first order-- I'm looking forward to trying out your product!


Many thanks for your order - it's in the post and I'm sure you'll love the straps!


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> Placed my 3 strap order last night. Im excited to try your straps.
> 
> Just wished there were 20mm Black/khaki.


Many thanks for your order - it's in the post!

Also, thanks for your feedback and please keep an eye on our website and instagram as we have new products arriving all the time. Let us know what you think we are missing.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

North Straps said:


> Many thanks for your order - it's in the post!
> 
> Also, thanks for your feedback and please keep an eye on our website and instagram as we have new products arriving all the time. Let us know what you think we are missing.


Splendid Idea to join up WUS!

That was Flashy fast.

This would be my first dip into elastic nato type straps (apart from the MNs-Erikas and NDC). I'm still split between the regular elastic nato or the single pass. This prickup, might be the way to go about it. Lets see.

nato


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

Any 19mm options in the works? I know, I know, I could use 20mm but that little bit of bunching, and knowing it's not right, makes me twitchy.


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

iehrenwald said:


> Any 19mm options in the works? I know, I know, I could use 20mm but that little bit of bunching, and knowing it's not right, makes me twitchy.


Hopefully soon....


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

My order arrived today! 

I ordered two single-pass elastic NATOs, one Seatbelt single pass NATO, and an FKM rubber waffle strap. Man, these are really nice. They fit beautifully and are very comfortable.

Here's a photo of the seatbelt NATO on my Khaki:










@North Straps : I should know this from your website, but is expedited shipping available to the US? This one took two weeks to get to me (which is very reasonable from the UK) but sometimes I get impatient. 

Highly recommended! (Note: I paid for these straps myself, the only discount was the coupon the vendor posted in this thread for all WUS'ers.)


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

So pleased you like the straps! 

We are looking at offering different shipping options but glad they got to you safely. Thanks for your feedback much appreciated....


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

There are so many Nato versions on that site but not much text describing the differences. I'm looking for specific color combinations and find it frustrating to scroll through each Nato offering looking for the color combination. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

The elastic single-pass on a Centric Lightwell Field Watch Mark III.


----------

